

Firefox brings 3D to inspect element. - TomLikesCheese
http://www.designed2perform.co.uk/2012/03/13/firefox-11-brings-3d-to-web-design/

======
Mizza
Anybody tried this yet?

I don't like the new inspect element feature nearly as much as Firebug, but
this actually looks useful for when I cock up my divs.

